# Actual and future TT side by side



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

What do you think of the future TT coupe, if it looks like this ?

The base is the Shooting Brake and the actual TT coupe, which can be seen in the reflection.

A big thank you to Ypos from France that did those photoshop pictures.


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

The Shooting Break at tokyo :


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

What the coupe might look like :


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

What the roadster might look like :


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

In the coupe in papaya orange :


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

The coupe in red :


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

The coupe in arrow grey :


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Nice, but a bit similar to the original... :lol:


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

I like it from the side but it's the nose I'm not sure about on the Shooting Brake concept. From all I've read it seems that the new TT is going to have a grille that's distinctive which could mean the concept is quite close. It might look better with a number plate in the middle although I've also read that the plate could be mounted to one side like the Alfa 156.

I suspect the final version might be a lot like this but the roof line is bound to be different, perhaps more angular in some way to distinguish it from the current TT.


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

I didnt see cup holders anywhere on the spec... but I would buy one if it looked like this - afterall its an modern version of what we have... if its time for a new car then this'll do - perhaps not worth the shift otherwse..... unless it has 3 cup holders :wink:


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

...they both look fantastic! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

V6 TT said:


> ...they both look fantastic! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Yeah, but you think the Cayman does, too...  :lol:


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

The original TT was designed by Freeman Thomas a inspirational designer.

He has always loved Porsches, thus the TT has a nice curvy look, no sharp offensive lines.

This TT has been modelled around the controversial BMW design.

Audi obviously cannot come up with their own design ideas and now have to follow BMW. They do seem to lack inspiration and imagination.

Imagine if Porsche did this with the Boxster, gave it aggressive lines.

What a mess. Audi need to buy a good design team who can come up with original ground breaking ideas as Thomas did with the original TT.

This looks just as good/ better, will be much cheaper and is just as fast!








[/


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

sico said:


> This looks just as good/ better


Sorry, just tripped over this... is it yours? :wink:


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

CH_Peter said:


> sico said:
> 
> 
> > This looks just as good/ better
> ...


No its yours! :lol:

Thats probably why you tripped over it!


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

CH_Peter said:


> sico said:
> 
> 
> > This looks just as good/ better
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

jampott said:


> V6 TT said:
> 
> 
> > ...they both look fantastic! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> ...


...never owned an orange 350Z though...  :lol: :wink:


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

steveh said:


> CH_Peter said:
> 
> 
> > sico said:
> ...


Ok Ok so you guys prefer the BMW 1 series


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

A few minor tweaks:

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/loveitt/roadster.jpg

A steel fold down roof for the roadster - not fabric

Retractable spoiler

Grills on the front bumper.

I still wouldn't trade mine in for this though, whats the point. I've even got indicators on the door mirrors like this one. :roll: :wink:

Graham


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Actually, japes aside, I can see why it reminds of the 1 series in places, but I don't think it's owned by 1 series design. This concept has much more presence. Overall, I think the one series looks weak. This does not.


----------



## ScottishAMM (Apr 4, 2005)

V6 TT said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > V6 TT said:
> ...


Saw a Cayman in the flesh last weekend and I think you'll all change your mind when you see a real one. Beautiful car with more kudos due to reduced production numbers - I believe you have on e on order V6 TT and I for one am very very jealous. Enjoy.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

The more I see it, the more I like it.

So long as it's not the only option, I like the Shooting Brake.

It's a gentleman's car.


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Kell said:


> The more I see it, the more I like it.
> 
> So long as it's not the only option, I like the Shooting Brake.
> 
> It's a gentleman's car.


I won't be having one then.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Franck said:


> What do you think of the future TT coupe, if it looks like this ?


Well I think the side view certainly keeps to the form of the current TT so it could be easily marketed as a TT MkII.

I'd like to see the front and back in more detail before making a firm decision.

Moley


----------



## bape (Jan 16, 2005)

CH_Peter said:


> sico said:
> 
> 
> > This looks just as good/ better
> ...


HAHA :lol: very funny


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

What it could look like in papaya orange with a titanium pack :


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Just wondering what it will look like in Ebony black with cream leather, smoked corners, twin cup holders and a nodding churchill dog on the parcel shelf :roll:


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

jampott said:


> Nice, but a bit similar to the original... :lol:


Exactly! Looks like a TT with a mid model lifecycle face lift. I hate these workovers, I always prefer the original. The new TT has got to be significantly different to the beautiful original, otherwise I'd buy a secondhand one 

I like that new focus (the new focus drives superbly by the way, and has just as much of a 'solid' feel as my TT had) and I saw my first Astra sportback on the road yesterday - looks great.


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

The cayman is the best car going for under 50k imo

I Love it


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

mrdemon said:


> The cayman is the best car going for under 50k imo
> 
> I Love it


any chance you are goging to buy one MrD?


----------



## AxlFoley (Mar 26, 2005)

They look ok, but i wanna see one from the front with a number plate!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

looks too much like the MK1 - it needs to be different to compete with the new generation of coupes.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

mrdemon said:


> The cayman is the best car going for under 50k imo


In YOUR opinon.... personally i think it's the British bruiser in my sig!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> mrdemon said:
> 
> 
> > The cayman is the best car going for under 50k imo
> ...


or is that russian bruiser?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > mrdemon said:
> ...


Owned by a Russian..... but built and put together in Blackpool, UK. :-*


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> mrdemon said:
> 
> 
> > The cayman is the best car going for under 50k imo
> ...


...and so you should fella!! ...although our 'demon' friend is a complete nutter I kinda agree with him on this one! Roll on December... :roll: :lol: :wink:

Dean

PS Kev hope everythings back to normal for you now matey


----------



## TwilighT (Feb 10, 2005)

I was wondering about the new MK2 design cos Freeman Thomas who designed the MK1 left Audi.. After seeing his new concept car I thoght he better left lol look at this:































































Does anyone know whether or not he designed the Chrysler Crossfire?


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

That is some nasty sh1t.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Looks a lot like the Chrysler 300 that the hire car companys were trying to get everyone to upgrade to in Orlando a couple of weeks back UGLY!


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Good ol Americaaaaaaaan aerodynamics :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

That last concept reminds me of the Austin Maxi my Dad used to have.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Well its different!

I was singing his praises earlier on in this thread and, he has designed some nice cars BUT that is a moose, I cant deny that.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

sico said:


> Well its different!
> 
> I was singing his praises earlier on in this thread and, he has designed some nice cars BUT that is a moose, I cant deny that.


Horses for courses most US cars are pig ugly so if thats what they want....


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

the pictures of the white shooting break/tt is nice, that porka cayman thing looks like something from 1978.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

:roll:


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

bmx said:


> that porka cayman thing looks like something from 1978.


...and yours looks like a TTQS wanabee? Stop throwing dead money into it matey and get a V6, you'll never look back


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

have i struck a nerve? that porka looks crud.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

bmx said:


> have i struck a nerve? that porka looks crud.


I agree. Your coupe looks nicer


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

. . . blah blah blah, you guys - just offering up some helpful advice! :lol: :roll:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/news/61284/revamped_nissan_zcar_is_light_fantastic.html

Have Nissan just upped the stakes? The MK2 better be blinding!


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Karcsi said:


> http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/news/61284/revamped_nissan_zcar_is_light_fantastic.html
> 
> Have Nissan just upped the stakes? The MK2 better be blinding!


...they've crossed it with a Toyota Celica - EEUW! Don't think the current TT owners have anything to worry about not alone the next gen of MKII owners - remember it's not all about the power.

Dean


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

From what I've heard the 350Z was only let down in the interior style and quality stakes, otherwise it peed all over the TT. If that is now sorted, and it's got 300bhp, well the MKII will have a lot to worry about. I'd have to think twice...before concluding that it's pants compared to the TT (either generation).

As for the Porker. I'd love one. But at Â£43k for a base model, and waaaay over Â£50k for a decently specced up version (with all those options, the configurator gave me a headache!), not a chance. Give me a 911 4S instead.


----------

